# Wieso wurde mein thread geschlossen?



## Uip (4. September 2010)

hi

wieso wurde folgender thread von mir ohne begründung geschlossen? http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/165714-was-macht-ihr-bei-langeweile/

nur mal so aus interesse


----------



## Andey_124 (4. September 2010)

Das war die Antwort auf die Frage "Was macht ihr so bei Langeweile?" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich würde mal sagen, pwned.


yöy förster


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. September 2010)

Weil es ein reiner Spamthread geworden wäre. Solche Threads gabs shcon zu Hauf und alle wurden geschlossen...

Less dir mal hier: http://www.buffed.de...-auf-buffedde/ 

Die regeln zu Posts und Themen durch...dann weißt du wieso.

Zitat:


Hierbei ist zu beachten, dass erstellte Themen eine Diskussionsgrundlage besitzen müssen, um nicht als sogenannter Spamthread deklariert zu werden.


----------



## Uip (4. September 2010)

Ja ich weiss, der Witz vom Mod war wirklich sehr lustig. 

Und wieso wäre es ein reiner Spamthread geworden? Das kann jeder Thread werden. So ein Schwachsinn.


----------



## Malis23 (4. September 2010)

die alko-forenpolizei gibts ja auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oníshanu (4. September 2010)

Bis auch dieser Thread geschlossen wird und der User verwarnt wird....fail^^


----------



## Ultimo01 (4. September 2010)

Uip schrieb:


> hi
> 
> wieso wurde folgender thread von mir ohne begründung geschlossen? http://www.buffed.de...bei-langeweile/
> 
> nur mal so aus interesse



Weil die Mods hier Verklemmt und Spießig sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. September 2010)

Uip schrieb:


> Ja ich weiss, der Witz vom Mod war wirklich sehr lustig.
> 
> Und wieso wäre es ein reiner Spamthread geworden? Das kann jeder Thread werden. So ein Schwachsinn.



Noch ein guter Rat von mir: wenn dieser Thread auch wieder zu ist (in naher Zukunft) unbedingt einen neuen aufmachen.
Da sammelst du Pluspunkte!!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. September 2010)

Uip schrieb:


> Ja ich weiss, der Witz vom Mod war wirklich sehr lustig.
> 
> Und wieso wäre es ein reiner Spamthread geworden? Das kann jeder Thread werden. So ein Schwachsinn.



Nutze mal die Suchfunktion. Solche Threads kommen mindestens 5 mal die Woche.


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/162620-langeweile/

Da gibts sowas sogar schonmal...aber wenigstens mit einem wesentlich besser formulierten Ausgangspost.


----------



## Progamer13332 (4. September 2010)

die mods hier sind allgemein sehr böse, ich werde auch ständig für meine trollposts verwarnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uip (4. September 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Noch ein guter Rat von mir: wenn dieser Thread auch wieder zu ist (in naher Zukunft) unbedingt einen neuen aufmachen.
> Da sammelst du Pluspunkte!!



Hätte der lustige Mod eine Begründung zur Schliessung geschrieben, wäre es gar nicht so weit gekommen. Den Tipp kannst du dir also sparen.



Progamer13332 schrieb:


> die mods hier sind allgemein sehr böse, ich werde auch ständig für meine trollposts verwarnt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mit dem einzigen Unterschied, dass ich keinen Trollpost in dem Thread verfasst habe.


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. September 2010)

Uip schrieb:


> Hätte der lustige Mod eine Begründung zur Schliessung geschrieben, wäre es gar nicht so weit gekommen. Den Tipp kannst du dir also sparen.



Okok der tip war nicht nach deinem geschmack *snief*

wie wärs mit dem hier: PM an den lustigen Mod schicken und fragen?
Wenn der Tip jetzt auch nix war, fang ich an zu weinen!!


----------



## Uip (4. September 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Okok der tip war nicht nach deinem geschmack *snief*
> 
> wie wärs mit dem hier: PM an den lustigen Mod schicken und fragen?
> Wenn der Tip jetzt auch nix war, fang ich an zu weinen!!



Wow, und wieso kam der Tipp nicht von Anfang an? Hirn einschalten wäre eine Idee.


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. September 2010)

Uip schrieb:


> Wow, und wieso kam der Tipp nicht von Anfang an? Hirn einschalten wäre eine Idee.



Stimmt!!! aber ich sehe es dir nach, das es dir nicht gleich gelungen ist!!


----------



## Edou (4. September 2010)

Uip schrieb:


> Hirn einschalten wäre eine Idee.



Du beantwortest dir deine Frage selbst? Klasse! - Achja: Suchfunktion und so, den anderen Thread gab es schon einige male.


----------



## ZAM (4. September 2010)

Es gibt bereits einen Thread zum Theme "Was tun gegen langweile" - mehrere Spamthreads dieser Art sind unerwünscht. Außerdem sind Threads mit Rückfragen zur Schließung eines Threads unerwünscht - Sollte keine Begründung im geschlossenen Thread gegeben wurden sein, bitte beim entsprechenden Moderator Rückfrage (Aber nur der entsprechende Threaderöffner, nicht jeder beteiligte oder unbeteiligte User, das wird ignoriert). Rückfrage in dem Fall ist aber überflüssig, ich habe hier die Begründung gegeben.


----------

